
ISS Crossing the Face of the Sun - simonebrunozzi
https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/g88axp/after_3_years_of_waiting_for_the_right_conditions/
======
celias
A few people managed to get pictures of ISS transiting the sun during the
eclipse in 2017 [https://earthsky.org/space/iss-transits-sun-during-
eclipse-a...](https://earthsky.org/space/iss-transits-sun-during-eclipse-
aug-21-2017-video)

------
Jaruzel
I am truly saddened by the poor quality of the comments on that Reddit post.
You'd expect better from /r/Space tbh.

